# Need advice on a radio



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

We have 2 cars. One car came with a built-in XM radio which I subscribe to. The 2nd car does not have XM, and I want to purchase a unit for it. It has a decent stereo already with an AUX jack, so at first I was thinking about a cigarette-lighter (do we call those different nowadays) unit that you pop in, and has a cable running to the AUX jack, but I am reading mixed reviews. Some say it works perfect, others say reception is spotty, others again say it is so-so, it is hard to see what actually does work and what doesn't.

Info: The second car is a 2-seater ford ranger truck, 2007 model. I will drive it mostly (99% of the time) in Southern California, Orange County or Los Angeles urban areas.

Can anyone recommend a good unit for me? Should I replace the entire stereo with a new one, or will a "add on" set be good enough? I have a 3-inch radio slot, with a 2-inch radio currently in it, and a 1-inch spacer bracket.

Budget: was thinking no more then $150 or so.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know the current price, but I use a XMP3i (portable) unit. I have a docking station mounted in my work truck, my personal truck, and at home. I use the standard 1" square mag mount antenna in both vehicles, and the one that came with the home kit in the house (antenna is actually out on the front porch where it can "see" the satellite".

Audio quality is good, portability is great, reception (with external antenna) is great. Reception with built in antenna is spotty unless you have a ground translator.

Overall, its the best one I have had, as it goes everywhere with me, and accepts a microSD card for all my MP3's, and also allows you to record tons of songs off XM itself with the press of a button while driving.

Worth looking into.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

What brand stereo is in the truck? You could always purchase the add on module if one is available, shouldn't be more than $100-150 for that....the other option is do you have an iPhone or Android phone? if you do (along with a good data plan :lol might want to just use the aux in and download the app for your smart phone and be able to take it with you wherever you go. You can add an online/mobile subscription for $2.99 more a month (I think) or if you're a cheapy, you can sign up for a free 7 day trial once a week like I do and not pay anything for online


----------



## Zieglermd (Mar 4, 2008)

I used a XM XpressRC that had the ability to pause and rewind the audio along with a nice color screen. I had the Xpress hooked up to the car radio via AUX jack. The audio was great and did not have any problems with the standard magnetic antenna.

I don't use this radio anymore due to having a lifetime Sirius subscription and a portable Sirius radio. If I didn't have the Sirius, I would still use this radio especially since XM has baseball.


----------



## cbenedikt (Jan 22, 2009)

I also use an XM Express RC and it has been a solid performer. I like being able to pause a program and replay songs if I choose. Would highly recommend this radio.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If you're seriously thinking that plugging into the AUX jack is ok, I would very definitely wait until SiriusXM 2.0 comes out - the CEO has said it'll be out in time for holiday shopping this year.

I suspect that it's going to basically be an XMP3i with more and better features.

I'm waiting as well.


----------



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

I would go with a indash from alpine siriusxm 124 easy to pop in. or wait for the new 2.0 gonig sone.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

The 2.0 radios will be out very soon. Why not wait??


----------

